# I am FREEZING...



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

my goats are freezing, all the plants are freezing! We are all gonna freeze to death! And for anyone claiming 55 degrees isn't freezing, you clearly weren't in the 90's yesterday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, that is a big temp change, be sure you watch your goats for pneumonia.
Have shade for them to get too and fresh water in the 90 degree's.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I'm guessing you aren't expecting a lot of snow overnight so you are in a better position than I am.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Well I'm guessing you aren't expecting a lot of snow overnight so you are in a better position than I am.


As above!!! Just went for supplies ahead of yet another nor'easter. Adding any more snow on to my 2 week old 18" is making me not believe in spring.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> We are all gonna freeze to death! And for anyone claiming 55 degrees isn't freezing, you clearly weren't in the 90's yesterday!


When did San Antonio move to KY?????

:holidaywelcome: to KY :usa2:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It was 38 and sunny and we were thrilled! I got the buck pen cleaned out! I guess it all depends on where you live!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

For those of you expecting snow and horrible weather... yikes! I feel for you! And yes, I would take 55 over that! I have definitely been watching three goaties. I know they are acclimated to Texas, as well, and that big of a drop is hard on anything! And yes, Maria, I am pretty sure they moved us somewhere! Lol This was a crazy winter! Crazy for us anyway!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've currently got 4 inches of wet snow over wet mud.

Thanks to you...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I've currently got 4 inches of wet snow over wet mud.
> 
> Thanks to you...


I feel almost guilty for doing my little "make it stay there" dance/ spell but...well... not THAT guilty!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahhh I'm so tired of the swings too. It felt so goo yesterday during the day. 90's here too. But I could feel the temp dropping in the evening and it was cold in the middle of the night!! Starting to warm back up now though.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I know, it gets so old! I turned the heat on for a bit last night. I get tired of trying to tough it out and feeling cold!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Whenever we have extreme temperature shifts (and hasn't this been the winter for them??) I give all my goats vitamin c. You could also do a shot of B complex if they seem stressed or whiny. So far we've avoided any respiratory issues...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, I may do that. I have actually given a few b complex shots since they kidded just for good measure, anyway.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm really happy I got everyone vaccinated for pneumonia during the last warm swing... The only one who did not were 2, not even a month old yet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We're having a nasty cold snap currently. Down into the low 30s at night. And the cook stove broke today


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

It is all that Texas woman's fault!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We usually get blasted with snow, it stayed South this time! 35 windy and sunny. At least there are no flies! I despise flies and spiders!


----------

